# Sexing Gargoyle Gecko



## GizmoUK (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm wanting to try and sex my Garg but after looking at as much advice and diagrams as my eyes can handle, I'm still no closer! :-(

I've had the little dude for about 12 months now so he should be about 14 months old (been calling it a him...mainly because he's called Optimus Prime...!), but I'm starting to think he may be a she! There should be some photos attached if this works, if not I'll try again 

Any help much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking female, Males have two large bulges no mistaking them really :lol2:


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, 

I did a search on google and it came up with this Sexing Gargoyle Geckos: HOW TO - Gecko Resource Forums

I wasnt sure on how to this before looking here but it seems pretty simple now lol

Sorry if offend by posting another forum page here:blush:


----------



## GizmoUK (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! Big help!

No offense taken at the forum post. I'd seen that guide before but didn't trust my judgment enough to make the decision 

I had a sneaking suspicion that he was a she...the absence of great big balls was probably a givaway! lol!

I guess i should look to rename her Optima Prime? ¬_¬


----------

